# tea cup- tech style



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

Just finished this little project off- a tea cup hand-etched with the skull&cog symbol of the Mechanicus as well as 'Praise the Machine' in hex upon the reverse side. The tool I used is a special glass etching/engraving tool that looks like a mini-dremel. The cup is for my husband (my real-life tech adept).

I had planned on using Binary for the text, but changed to Hex upon his request as a bit of an inside joke (in the dark heresy/rogue trader rpg I am running he plays a rather unique tech-priest by the name of Hexantidius- lovingly refered to as Hex-Nut by the ship's crew).










--










I centered the images so that if the cup is held up to the light they fit inside each other:


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Awesome work Euphrati :victory: have some rep, atleast if I can give it to you


----------



## Fumble Tumble (Oct 3, 2008)

that is great work well done Euphrati

+rep+


----------



## lordjerry777 (Oct 29, 2009)

nice work you seem to be an adept yourself +rep


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

That's sexy right there:victory:
+rep

I want to see pics of the full dinner set now...


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Brilliant. Have some +rep. Two questions: Is your husband back yet? and Can I have one?

Also I second the idea of a full dinner set!


----------



## khornateemperor (Aug 31, 2009)

Can you do A Pint Glass like that? I'd totally buy it!


----------

